# Travel Challenge Winner



## Baron (Sep 2, 2012)

The winner of the "Travel" challenge is Chester's Daughter, who gets the Laureate title this month.  She also gets to choose the theme for the next challenge... bring it on.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats, sis! I know you'll pick a great theme.


----------



## Bachelorette (Sep 2, 2012)

Good one, Lisa!


----------



## toddm (Sep 2, 2012)

Baron said:


> The winner of the "Travel" challenge is Chester's Daughter, who gets the Laureate title this month. She also gets to choose the theme for the next challenge... bring it on.



congrats Lisa - nice one!

bring it on indeed : )

---todd


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah, that was captivatingly close.  Nice job ChestersDaughter.  Let's see what theme you cook up for the next challenge.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Lisa!! Glad to see you win! Hurray! Now, here's a cookie! :cookie:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm stuck on a stupid tablet. Sending pictographs drawn by a three-toed sloth on the back of a lame turtle would be quicker, ugh. That said, I'm afraid I have to settle for a blanket thank you to everyone. I did "bring it" to Baron, doubt you'll like it, though, lol.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 2, 2012)

WTG !!!


----------



## lcg (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats..A well deserved win.


----------

